# Op ATHENA - Combat, Convince, Construct



## MikeL (31 Oct 2012)

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.asp?id=5885

Documentry following another group of Soldiers in Nakhonay - trailer in above link


----------



## Bzzliteyr (31 Oct 2012)

Nice.. looking forward to seeing it and am watching the Desert Lions one right now!


----------



## MikeL (5 Nov 2012)

> Monday, November 05, 2012
> 
> OP ATHENA — Combat, Convince, Construct documents the many activities of the soldiers on Op ATHENA ROTO 3-10, the last eight month deployment of Canadian soldiers for the combat portion of the Afghan mission. From helping the civilian population with medical aid and road building, to security patrols and training Afghan soldiers, the documentary covers all the major activities of a typical Op ATHENA combat ROTO.



http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/Athena/index-eng.asp


----------



## Robert0288 (5 Nov 2012)

Here's a link to the youtube video as well: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1en10QGN9go&feature=g-u-u


----------



## Infanteer (5 Nov 2012)

Pretty slow.... :waiting:

All the Brit documentaries are a lot more interesting to watch.  Things like - I dunno - maps, interviews about what was going on, combat footage....


----------



## Bzzliteyr (10 Nov 2012)

I actually love how my recce squadron got COMPLETELY left out, as if it didn't exist..


----------



## brihard (10 Nov 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I actually love how my recce squadron got COMPLETELY left out, as if it didn't exist..



That's how you know you're good at recce.  ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (10 Nov 2012)

Yeah, that's it...


----------



## TN2IC (18 Nov 2012)

Oh Buzz you and I were there at the same time.. should of meet for coffee. ;D


----------

